# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptarët në Itali [#2]

## Erindi

*Si Ju Kam Te Dashur Extracomunitare  Po E Hap Kete Teme Qe Te Dime Me Shume Se C'mendojme Ne Per NJeri Tjetrin OSe Me Sakte C'mendim Keni Ju Femrat Per Djemte Qe Jetojne Ne Itali Dhe Djemt C'mendim Keni Per Femrat Qe Jetojne Ne Itali.Me C'sy e Shihni Nje Djal Shqiptare Nga Ai Italian Dhe Me C'sy e Shihni Nje femer Shqiptare Me ate Italiane? C'ndryshim Kane Femrat QE Jetojne Ne Shqiperi Dhe Ato Qe Jetojne "Ketu" Ne Itali.*

----------


## RedDardan

mir shume mire... 

seç mendoj per djemte shqipetare ?!...(te ta them po mos te ngelet hatri)----- 

i kan humbur fare zakonet shqiptare jan bo si italion, nuk mbajne fjalen e dhene, nuk te japin borxhin qe kane marre( duhet me i kujtu 100 here qe te te japin leket ose me keq duhet ti kercenosh), bejne gjasme se nuk din  shqip e flasin vetem italisht. :i terbuar: 

se çmendojn per femrat ne itali?!....

njesoj si ajo me siper: me shume nuk njohin historin shqiptare ( edhe djemte) nuk degjojne muzik shqiptare, vetem italiane o amerikane
dhe u behen shume servil italianve dhe nuk te begenisin kur marrin vesh qe je patriot :i terbuar: 


PS. megjithate une nuk e ndjej shume mungesen sepse kto femrat italione ktu lujn menc mbas meje dhe me trajtojne mire dhe duan te mesojne shqipen dhe te njohin shqiperine...dhe ma bojn qejfin :Lulja3:

----------


## xhuliana

Na shkrive redi....por per disa gjera ke shume te drejte...
Me sa kam pare....
Vajzat ne te shumtin e rasteve veshin gjithmone rroba extravagante, cizme te gjata, pantallon te ngushta, dhe bluza scollate ..edhe syze ne dite te vrenjtura.....dhe ecin duke u perzdhredhur....dhe vetem nga keto karakteristika e kuptoj ne vend qe jane shqiptare....
kam njohur edhe vajza shume thjesha dhe me edukate me te cilat ke qejf te besh muhabet.

Cunat...nje pjese e mire ecin si garipa me duar ne xhepa,me xhaketa lekure dhe me mercedes...

Asnjehere nuk pergjithsoj, duke folur nga experienxa ime nja 70% e atyre qe kam njohur jane sic i kam pershkruar me lart.

----------


## xfiles

> njesoj si ajo me siper: me shume nuk njohin historin shqiptare ( edhe djemte) nuk degjojne muzik shqiptare, vetem italiane o amerikane


Ti ç'fare quan muzike shqip, muzike jevge, turke dhe greke qe kopjojne kengetaret tane?

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Cunat...nje pjese e mire ecin si garipa me duar ne xhepa,me xhaketa lekure dhe me mercedes...


Xhuliana qe kur qenka vendosur si Ligj qe Shqiptaret nuk mund te mbajne duart ne xhepa apo te kene Mercedes????

Pse ska Italian me xhup meshine edhe neper Mercedeza?????


Ju ma hiqni mendjen mua.


RedDardan po tyja derman kot me te pyet ca muzike te pelqen????

Se muzik shqiptare kishte vetem ne kohen e Enver Hoxhes.
Apo degjon akoma Vace Zelen me shoqe????

----------


## donna76

ca eshte kjo [U] e [u] = y x z re Rindo.Voui comprare una vocale  :Lulja3: 

po ca do mendojme aman se s'kemi as kohe te mendojme . thjesht natyrisht sillemi me te gjithe ,te flet Italisht ja kthej ne Italisht ,me flet ne shqip ja kthej ne shqip. rendesi ka qe te kuptohemi... po s'me kuptuan,amin, :buzeqeshje: sejcili ne shpin e vet. une  kam pak shoqe te mira  nje Vlonjate nje italiane e nje rumune kshtuqe me pelqen fakti qe mund te jet njeri i mire dhe me ben te ndihem mire. te gjithe njelloj jemi ...mendoj  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## xhori

redDardan  do ishalla nuk behesh  president  i italis  se kushedi se c'ligje do nxjerresh per shqiptaret
tani  qe  thua ti,  ka disa  qe bejne sikur nuk din shqip   mbase nuk din me te vertet  ose  e gjejne me te kollajshme   te flasin italisht   se mundet  te jene rritur  e bere shkollen ketu  dhe  e kane te veshtire shqipen
a se harrova,  xhup meshin  kam    po mercedes  jo

----------


## RedDardan

> Ti ç'fare quan muzike shqip, muzike jevge, turke dhe greke qe kopjojne kengetaret tane?


a ke idene sa kan vjedhe grekerit, sllavet, dhe turqit nga muzika dhe folklori Shqiptar?! :i terbuar: 
pse simbas teje muzik shqiptare quan vetem ate qe luhet me lahute dhe kenget labe...
simbas llogjikes tate edhe grekerit dhe sllavet nuk duhet te degjojne muziken e tyre meqe ka origjine turke( edhe shqiptare) po ashtu edhe napoletanet :konfuz: 

un ktu ( ne Bari) kam pa greke dhe bullgare qe degjojne kenget e tyre dhe nuk i vjen turp fare nga opinioni...
po ti kusheri pse ke frik ta degjosh apo ke hall se te thojne turk o indian ?!... :xx:

----------


## RedDardan

> RedDardan po tyja derman kot me te pyet ca muzike te pelqen????
> Se muzik shqiptare kishte vetem ne kohen e Enver Hoxhes.
> Apo degjon akoma Vace Zelen me shoqe????


konget Tironce dhe Durrsake plako :Lulja3:  shto edhe kenget Labe ( janino çte pane syte) Arif Vladi(Peshkopia), edhe kenget Kosovare dhe Shkodrane
dhe mos thuaj qe ska muzik shqiptare mbase je ti qe nuk i degjon...  





> redDardan  do ishalla nuk behesh  president  i italis  se kushedi se c'ligje do nxjerresh per shqiptaret
> tani  qe  thua ti,  ka disa  qe bejne sikur nuk din shqip   mbase nuk din me te vertet  ose  e gjejne me te kollajshme   te flasin italisht   se mundet  te jene rritur  e bere shkollen ketu  dhe  e kane te veshtire shqipen
> a se harrova,  xhup meshin  kam    po mercedes  jo


pse sdashke ti mor çun qe te behem un president ?!.... 
-...me ke inat se jam djal i zgjuar... (prendi questo :terroristi: ... com'è sei invidioso !!!!!!!...)

----------


## xhuliana

Ca beni re sa shpejt te viheni kunder!!!
Une per vete fola per sa kam pare .....pastaj dihet qe ne shqiptaret jetojme per inat te tjereve.... :perqeshje:  dhe jo per qejfin e vetes tone.

Duam te dukemi!!!Dhe per te arritur kete objektiv dalin ne pah keto lloj sjelljesh.

----------


## Erindi

*Nuk Eshte Puna Xhuliana Qe Ne Jetojme Per Inat Te tjerve Puna eshte Sepse Ne "Shqiptaret" Akoma Nuk e Kemi Hequr Nga Mendja Opinionin e Njerezve Me Pak Fjale Jetojme Me Opinion Se C'mund Te Na Thone te Tjeret!Por NDonjehere Jemi Edhe Ne Vete Qe NUk Arrijme Te Konceptojme Ose Te Kemi Mangesi Apo Te Ashtuquajturen "Injorance" Qe Vlen Per Kete Fjak  Interesant.Nje Dite Vere Kisha Shkuar Ne Plazh Dhe Papritur Shoh NJe Vajze Qe e NJihja Qe Ishte Shqiptare Por NUk Kisha Muhabet E SHoh Duke ecur Avash PSe Do Thoni!?Kishte Veshur Taka Dhe Po ecte Ne Rere Si thoni Mund Te Shkohet Ne Plazh Me Taka......*

----------


## drague

> Na shkrive redi....por per disa gjera ke shume te drejte...
> Me sa kam pare....
> Vajzat ne te shumtin e rasteve veshin gjithmone rroba extravagante, cizme te gjata, pantallon te ngushta, dhe bluza scollate ..edhe syze ne dite te vrenjtura.....dhe ecin duke u perzdhredhur....dhe vetem nga keto karakteristika e kuptoj ne vend qe jane shqiptare....
> kam njohur edhe vajza shume thjesha dhe me edukate me te cilat ke qejf te besh muhabet.
> 
> Cunat...nje pjese e mire ecin si garipa me duar ne xhepa,me xhaketa lekure dhe me mercedes...
> 
> Asnjehere nuk pergjithsoj, duke folur nga experienxa ime nja 70% e atyre qe kam njohur jane sic i kam pershkruar me lart.


Ne c´fare katuni te italise jetoni ju?Rrituni dhe pak,pastaj gjykoni. :rrotullo syte:

----------


## TOKIO HOTEL

> Ne c´fare katuni te italise jetoni ju?Rrituni dhe pak,pastaj gjykoni.


sa mir e the nuk jetojn vetem ne katun te italis po kushedi nga car katuni i shqiperis kan ardhur ca...ka goca shqiptare qe kur i shef habitesh si nga e veshmja e si nga e sjellura po kto qe flasin ve bast qe jan nga ato qe ja bejn rruges muuuuuuuuuu qe jan shqiptare....pantallonat e ngushta e cizmet e gjata jan shum ne mod ket vit edhe vipat ne tv i shef...

----------


## alda09

Me behet qejfi se shqiptaret jane integruar shume mire ne jeten ketu(vecoj rastet per personat qe lindin dhe vdesin derra), ka italian qe ti fano schifo nga menyra e veshjes apo sjelljes, por shumica i kane ndryshuar ca koncepte negative te jetes ne shqiperis, por si thote populli"me barin e thate digjet dhe i njomi" prandaj kemi pak njolle ne syte e ketyre.

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Me behet qejfi se shqiptaret jane integruar shume mire ne jeten ketu(vecoj rastet per personat qe lindin dhe vdesin derra), ka italian qe ti fano schifo nga menyra e veshjes apo sjelljes, por shumica i kane ndryshuar ca koncepte negative te jetes ne shqiperis, por si thote populli"me barin e thate digjet dhe i njomi" prandaj kemi pak njolle ne syte e ketyre.


Sa  Filozofike ti moj Alda aman.     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alda09

> Sa  Filozofike ti moj Alda aman.


Madona santa,dhe ketu me gjete? thathe te beja cik si e zgjuar. :sarkastik:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Alda mire ja bere qe do me beje te zgjuar po rregulloje pak ate Thate me Thashe.     :perqeshje: 

Edhe nuk ma merr mendja qe Madona te kete qene aq Santa.    :perqeshje:

----------


## alda09

> Alda mire ja bere qe do me beje te zgjuar po rregulloje pak ate Thate me Thashe.    
> 
> Edhe nuk ma merr mendja qe Madona te kete qene aq Santa.


HHHhaaahhhaaa e paskam shkruar si thuthuqe p kujdes se ke gabuar dhe ti se e kam shkruar thathe  hhhhiiihhhii

----------


## IL__SANTO

> HHHhaaahhhaaa e paskam shkruar si thuthuqe p kujdes se ke gabuar dhe ti se e kam shkruar thathe  hhhhiiihhhii


Alda e bera ashtu mos te binte shume ne sy gabimi jot derman.     :perqeshje:

----------


## xhuliana

> Ne c´fare katuni te italise jetoni ju?Rrituni dhe pak,pastaj gjykoni.



Pse e mohoni dicka te vertete re...se po habitem...????

Tokio......une jetoj ne mes te nje qyteti te madh Italian dhe e shoh si vishen italianet.....mos na thuaj tani se si vishen vipat kur dalin ne tv se e kishim fjalen per njerezit e thjeshte ne jeten e perditshme!!!

----------

